# 0 fertilisation after EC



## jamima75 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone could offer any words of advice or has had a similar experience.  Had EC on Monday, 6 eggs were collected. We got the phone call the next morning explaining that 4 were immature, one had a black blob in it (not sure what that means?) so only one was suitable for ICSI but unfortunately didn’t fertilise. We have millions of if’s and but’s and not seeing the consultant until Weds and feeling ridiculously sad.
Our treatment has not been right since the stimming phase. I was scanned on day 6 and only had 4 small follicles so my dose of menapur was doubled from 150 to 300. We were warned that the cycle might be cancelled but had to go back in 2 days to make a decision. After going back things had improved slightly but again told to go back in another 2 days. This then happened again, we were told to go back in ANOTHER 2 days. On day 15 of stimming (Friday) we were booked in for EC the following Monday. Now had 13 follicles but about half still very small.
My DH is trying to convince me that it is all down to over stimming but I am really worried I am producing poor quality eggs. This is our first cycle of ICSI, we were originally down for IVf but DH was boarderline on the day. Also, we were told there was a small amount of fluid in my womb on EC day that hadn’t been there before and they don’t know what it is!
Any rational advice would be appreciated as my irrational thinking has kicked in.


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

j75 - this hasn't happened to me but if it helps I have had 2 'odd cycles' out of 5 and I think your H is absolutely right as both times I think the stimming wasn't adequately adjusted/suited to me.  One of those I had 6 eggs and 4 had 'black centres' which from what I read is due to being over-mature. Sounds like either the same clinic (or even a different clinic) on a different protocol/drugs/dosage levels/more monitoring will give you better results.  Chin up - your response sounds fine to me you just need the docs to work out what drugs & doses will suit you better xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't been in your situation, however I wanted to respond to you.  I agree with you and not your DH on this one : )  With over stimming you would normally get a lot of eggs and not a few, it seems that you may have been under stimming at the start and then by the time you had you scan you didn't have enough time to get a good amount of mature follicles and eggs.

On my first IVF after stimming for 7 days I only had one follicle, I was told my cycle could be cancelled.  They doubled my gonal dosage from 150 to 300 and I stimmed for about another 10 days because my hormone levels were OK.  I ended up with 5 mature follicles and 4 immature follicles.  I got a total of 9 eggs and 8 fertilised I ended up with 5 usable embryo's.

I think your follow up consultation will hopefully give you some answers and if you decide to go again they can make changes to your stimms and your cycle in general.  I don't think it is your egg quality though.

Although the immature eggs I had fertilised, they were obviously rubbish, as they were unusable.  I know some women say to use your IVF like a test one, it is hard to treat it like that when you have paid out thousand's of pounds.

Good luck for Wednesday.

Stacey
x


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Staceysm 

Sorry to hear about what happened to you   it's very hard after so much effort to have no fertilisation.  

While I haven't had your exact experience, my first cycle was pretty dreadful, we did get embryos but the quality of the poor things wasn't good at all, and at the review they said that often times the first cycle is a (and forgive this, their words not mine) 'diagnostic' one, where they experiment with the medication to get a better idea about you and what might work.

I wasn't exactly overcome with confidence based on that and we took time off but in our second cycle they gave me 450 menopur and even though we had only 5 embryos, 3 made it to blast and one is snoozing away in his cot as I type.

Hopefully the clinic will learn from this and give you better tx if you go again.  

Wishing you all the very best


----------



## jamima75 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies. It really does help to hear advice and know we're not on our own. Will just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I have spoken to the nurse on the phone and she also said to think of the first go as a 'trial run!!!' Might have been nice to have been told that before we started! Oh well, keep plodding.

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jamima

Sorry to hear what has happened to you. Earlier this year I had my 2nd cycle of IVF which resulted in zero fertilisation. Like yourself, I ended up with this unknown fluid in my uterus at egg collection. We were gobsmacked at lack of fertilisation as six months earlier at a private clinic we had 14 eggs collected and ten embryos. I posted like yourself hoping for pearls of wisdom that would help us get through our at the time desperate situation. This fluid had made its debut at egg collection during cycle one. We did get to ET with that cycle with two blastocysts, unfortunately they didn't stick and the Dr said that possibly the fluid did have something to do with the failure. There is an excellent section here on this which sets out the questions you might want to ask at your review. I know that it certainly helped us to formulate what we needed to know.  Just want to send you  and best wishes.  It seems no two cycles are ever the same, we can only look forward to a brighter future. Take care XX


----------



## jamima75 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear Yellowhope,

Thanks for your reply but so sorry to hear the same had happened to you. We are at a complete loss as we didn't expect the cycle to end in this way. We had our follow up app on Wed but unfortunately didn't get any answers. We were just told it was either due to the wrong dose of stim drugs or I am simply producing poor quality eggs. I am now waiting for an app for a hysteroscopy to see if the fluid is still there.  Our doc has no idea what it is and as he didn't do the EC he didn't even know about it until I asked! We have decided to take a break to get our heads back together. I'm sending you lots of hope and good luck. Keep plodding! xx


----------

